# Imperative of Podac



## Homosum

Good afternoon,

COuld anybody help me to conjugate Podac to the imperative ?

Thanks a lot

H


----------



## Roy776

It is formed the same way as the other verbs that derive from "dać".

Dać - Daj, Dajmy, Dajcie
Oddać - Oddaj, Oddajmy, Oddajcie 
Podać - Podaj, Podajmy, Podajcie

and so on.


----------



## Homosum

Thank you very much


----------



## Homosum

And how would you translate : _I'm being served_ ?


----------



## Roy776

I suppose you mean in a restaurant situation for example.
In this case, the following would immediately come to my mind:
"Jestem już podany/a" or "Jestem już służący/a".

Mind you, though, I'm no native speaker, and I'm not sure if either of these sentences couldn't be interpreted wrongly. You should first wait for a native speaker's opinion.


----------



## eleannor

"Jestem już podany/a" would literally mean "I'm already served", and only if the person speaking thought about themselves in terms of food. 
"Jestem już służący/a" would mean more or less "I'm already serving", and it's not really grammatically correct. I think what you might be looking for is "Jestem (już) obsługiwany/a", but then, wait for the opinion of someone more experienced : D


----------



## Roy776

Haha. Okay, sorry for that then. Seems I've confused Active Participles with the past passive ones.
But wouldn't it be more idiomatic then, to simply say something like *Jeden już służył mi.* and thus changing the sentence into the active?


----------



## Homosum

Great !! thank you both


----------



## marco_2

Roy776 said:


> Haha. Okay, sorry for that then. Seems I've confused Active Participles with the past passive ones.
> But wouldn't it be more idiomatic then, to simply say something like *Jeden już służył mi.* and thus changing the sentence into the active?


 
No, in the active you should say *Już mnie obsługują.*


----------



## Roy776

marco_2 said:


> No, in the active you should say *Już mnie obsługują.*



Okay, my bad. Seems I still have to learn a whole lot.


----------

